# Anyone use Renshape before?



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

I posted a question concerning the use of the "blue foam" in scratchbuilding previously and saw this product called "renshape" Anyone use it before? Pros / cons; workability? The material seems more ridgid than the light "blue foam" board at places like Home Depot. What sealers or paints are compatable with renshape? Thanks for the comments in advance folks!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Sure have, as a matter of fact I work with the stuff every day.

It comes in various densities, but for the most part has the same qualities as bass wood, but without the grain. It can be machined, carved, filed, rasped, sanded, etc. to shape, and then painted with just about any type of paint you can think of. I usually spray it with an automotive lacquer based primer first, but after that you can spray acrylic, lacquer, enamel, urethane, whatever and it all works just fine.

I highly recommend it as a scratchbuilding material. You can also use it for vacuum forming patterns as it can withstand the heat.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Where can you buy it?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Try this place


http://www.freemansupply.com/MachinableMedia.htm

They carry Renshape and other materials useful to scratchbuilders.


----------



## Modeler1964 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I have been to Freeman's site but no prices are posted. Do you have an idea as to cost say for a 2" thick 24"x48" sheet? Just ballpark...


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I'll second all those comments. This is an excellent pattern-making material. You can paint it with almost anything, and with some filler and patience, get a glass-smooth finish.

My caution: WEAR A MASK AND APRON when you carve or sculpt. The dust gets everywhere, is very fine, and will make you blow blue snot for DAYS. I'm sure there are more serious health considerations than that, so as I said, wear a dusk mask and an apron.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I know of several folks who make patterns/kit masters who swear by the stuff. I've yet to do anything with any of it, but the masters I've seen look fantastic.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Modeler1964 said:


> Thanks for the info. I have been to Freeman's site but no prices are posted. Do you have an idea as to cost say for a 2" thick 24"x48" sheet? Just ballpark...


No. I've never used the stuff, so I'm not up on the cost of Renshape. As the others have pointed out, pattern makers swear by the stuff. Dave Merriman talks about how great renshape is in his building the Seaview video. He used it to make the patterns for several replacement parts for the DeBoer Seaview.


----------

